# How Do You Prepare Your Shrimp Scampi?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

how do you prepare your shrimp scampi ? 

Good Afternoon,

Would enjoy hearing from those fans of this dish, as to how you prepare. Here is our lush with garlic, simple to prepare and indulgent family recipe: 

 SHRIMP  SCAMPI WITH CAPELLINI 

1/4 cup Evoo 
1 pound deveined fresh large shrimp or prawns 
4 large garlic cloves left unpeeled and forced through a garlic press
1/2 tsp. dried red hot chili pepper flakes 
1/2 cup dry white Italian wine 
1 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
5 tblsps. herbed  butter ( basil & oregano & parsley prepared butter - see Polished Topaz´s thread on how to´s in the Dairy Section ) 
1 pound of Barilla Italian dry Capellini called Angel Hair in English
1/2 cup chopped finely Italian Parsley herb 

1. bring an 8 quart pot of salted water to boil 
2. heat the Evoo in a 12 Inch heavy skillet over moderate to high heat until hot, however, not smoking and sauté the shrimp, turning over only once, until just cooked through ( light coral rose ) about 2 minutes in total
3. transfer the shrimp with a slotted spoon to a large bowl 
4. add garlic to the same skillet along with the red chili pepper flakes, white wine, salt and black pepper and cook over high heat stirring 1 minute
5. add the butter to the skillet and stir in the shrimp and remove skillet from the stove
6. cook the angel hair until just tender 3 minutes
7. reserve 1 cup capellini  cooking water
8. drain angel hair in a colander
9. toss the capellini well with the shrimp and chopped parsley in large bowl and add "a little little bit" ( 1 or 2 tblsps ) of the capellini cooking water 

 SERVE with crusty hot oven baked bread, or hot garlic bread, a Prosecco white sparkling wine or Italian dry white still wine; and Pecorino or freshly grated  Reggio Parmesan Parmigiana cheese *** optional.

ENJOY ... and set a place for intrigue, serve a viewpoint and a wonderful fact, and simmer a good uplifting conversation by candle light.

 Our Adage: At the table, one is always happy, or do not sit down. 

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 24, 2012)

HI MARGI,
     we do scampi much the same as you. We use less pepper flakes, and add the juice of a half lemon and butter at the end of cooking. Angel hair is my favorite  pasta be it fresh or dry. thanks for sharing your recipe with us.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

Kadesma, Good Afternoon,

Thanks so much for sharing your recipe. Like the idea of the drizzle of lemon and the Butter at the end ... Thanks for the idea. 

Kind regards and thanx for posting.
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 24, 2012)

Skampi Buzarahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEtEd6-Djx8


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 24, 2012)

Margi, I too add lemon & butter at the end of cooking also 1/2 teaspoon of pimenton ahumado (smoked paprika). Adds a little color.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 24, 2012)

Margi, your recipe is very much like the one I use. The only difference I see is that I like to add a squeeze of lemon (or lemon zest) just before plating.

Also, I don't always eat it with pasta. Sometimes I just like scampi all by itself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 24, 2012)

Same basic recipe, I've swapped out the wine for lemon juice added at the end.  This was the dish that won Shrek over.


----------



## Addie (Apr 24, 2012)

I usually avoid dishes that have alcohol in them. But Shrimp Scampi if made properly and the alcohol is cooked out so that I don't taste it, it is my favorite pasta dish. But if I can taste even a hint of the alcohol, it has ruined the whole meal for me. I like the idea of swapping the wine with lemon. Then I have no problem.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 25, 2012)

*From Margi: Thanks for all the lovely feedback*

  To All The Posters,

 Thanks again for all the lovely feedback, suggestions given and all the 

 input you always provide on my posts. 

Appreciate all. 

AND: 
The Dvd from Bolas on his Croatian version  ... Stunning too ! ... They look like CRAYFISH = " CIGALAS " ... 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 25, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

" THE DISH THAT WON SHREK OVER "  ... AWESOME ! 

Great anecdote ... thanks for sharing.  

Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't cook shrimp, scampi, lobster, etc. at home. I only eat them when I am out. DH doesn't like to eat arthropods


----------



## Claire (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty much the same way you do, I just like DaVinci linguini with shellfish dishes (Barillia is my usual pasta favorite, but I like the finer texture of the da Vinci linguini).  

Since I live near absolutely no ocean, I buy IQF shrimp and scallops, the shrimp de-veined and cooked, so all I do is thaw and toss into the sauce to heat.  In the summer my herb garden is to die for, so I use what is beautiful that day.


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I don't cook shrimp, scampi, lobster, etc. at home. I only eat them when I am out. DH doesn't like to eat arthropods


 
I can understand that. Considereing lobsters belong to the cockroach family.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 25, 2012)

I use pretty much the same method only I leave out the wine and depending on my mood sometimes add a little lemon or a splash of lime.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 26, 2012)

I have never actually had Shrimp Scampi! Your recipe looks delicious though Margi, so I will have to try it someday. I love shrimp.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 26, 2012)

*@ Barbara L. : This Is Truly A Must Put On Your List !*

 Good Afternoon Barbara,

Shrimp Scampi is truly a must put on your list for special occasion dinners ! 

Remember what Princess Fiona said: This is how she snagged Shrek ! 

 None the less, this is so simple and lovely ... It is a breeze to prepare and a delight as an appetiser too ! 

It is low calorie and light, refreshing and not too expensive to make. So, it is all pluses !! 

Thanks for your feedback.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## zfranca (Aug 19, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Skampi Buzara http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEtEd6-Djx8


I could not get the language but the movie shows what  scampi look like. They are similar to shrimp or prawns; once the heads are removed they could easily be mistaken.


----------



## zfranca (Aug 19, 2012)

The movie shows clearly what scampi look like. If you remove the heads they could easily be mistaken for shrimp. The little tail (lobster tail) would be the give away. I do not believe scampi are available in the U.S.A.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

Pretty much the same way.


A different twist... 

*Greek-Style Shrimp Scampi*:


linguini
shrimp
extra-virgin olive oil
garlic, thinly sliced
red pepper flakes
lemon, zested and juiced
oregano, chopped
kalamata olives, chopped
white wine
flat-leaf parsley
feta cheese, crumbled
S&P, to taste

(A few artichokes can't hurt ;-))

(Click on the pic to enlarge )

Greek Style Shrimp Scampi and Linguini Recipe : Rachael Ray : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 19, 2012)

I used to love Shrimp Scampi but these days there's too much oiliness/butter for me to really enjoy it.  I think it's a psychological thing...

Though I use the same basic recipe.  I don't have herb butter so I just add the herbage to the dish directly and I usually don't add pepper flakes.  It's a pretty forgiving dish to add or subtract things as you like.  Also not a huge fan of capellini so I usually sub my favorite, linguine, for most long pasta dishes.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Aug 19, 2012)

All I can say Margi Cintrano is that is one great recipe.
(thanks for cut and paste)
I will use your recipe the next time we go out shrimping if do not mind.

Might post a pic or two of the cook.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*Savannah Smoker: Thank you for your feedback*

Thanks so much for the wonderful feedback and I am very pleased that you shall give my Shrimp Scampi a try ... It is a lovely dish and makes a great presentation too ... and relatively simple without alot of fuss.

All my best wishes for a great summer.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Firstly, Scampi in Italian are Cigales in Spanish, and I do not recall encountering the exact same exact species while we lived in the U.S.A.  

Most Italian restaurants I have been to in North America, use various types of Shrimp for the recipe. 

Thank you for your contributions.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Cerise,

Thank you for posting your recipe for Greek Scampi. Sounds tasty in its own right too ... 

I also have prepared Saganaki Shrimp, a Greek shrimp dish with Feta, Tomato, White Wine & Lemon with herbs in the oven ... Sort of a Greek Parmigiana, where the Feta melts on top of the Shrimp ... 

Have lovely August.
Margaux.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Cerise,
> 
> Thank you for posting your recipe for Greek Scampi. Sounds tasty *in its own right *too ...
> 
> ...


 
There are many shrimp dishes - fra diavolo, etc., etc. w/ tomatoes.

Your question was shrimp scampi, & I shared a favorite w/ a twist (no tomatoes etc.).

Another favorite is little shrimp casseroles from Jacque Pepin. Same ingredients as scampi, but baked in little gratins.

Also, re scampi, such a simple dish it even be prepared in the microwave.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Cerise,

Thank you for some of your future ideas to try out. 


I am familiar with Jacques Pepin. I believe I have a cookbook of his back in Madrid. He had written a cookbook with Julia Child or had done a dvd with her, yes ?

 I also think a non tomato twist can be lovely too ... for a change ... 

What are your Little Gratins ? Which cheeses do you employ ? 

Thanks for your contribution and feedback. 

Ciao, Margaux.


----------

